# Win 10 Lizenz auf mehreren Rechnern



## Grimmex (18. März 2017)

Ich habe eine "normale" Win10 Home Lizenz (im Handel gekauft, DVD mit Code zum freirubbeln).

Das Ganze ist regulär auf meinem Rechner installiert. Was passiert aber nun wenn ich den Key bei einer Installation auf meinem Zweitrechner eingebe? Dass ich beide Rechner gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann glaube ich eher weniger. Aber wenn ich immer nur einen anschalte?

Verweigert Win dann das booten? Oder gar die Installation? Explodiert der Rechner? 

Hat hier jemand Praxiserfahrung?


----------



## azzih (18. März 2017)

Normalerweise kann man dann den Key nicht mehr aktivieren auf deinem Zweitrechner. Bei nem ungültigen Key bootet der Rechner, aber er ist teilweise in seinen Funktionen etwas beschnitten und du wirst dran erinnert nen gültigen Key einzugeben


----------



## Körschgen (18. März 2017)

Der Key kann nur ein mal aktiviert werden.
Einer der beiden hat dann nach 30 Tagen kein Windows mehr.


----------



## Grimmex (18. März 2017)

Okay, soweit alles verständlich. Was aber wenn ich nun Komponenten des Rechners auswechsle oder mir einen komplett neuen zusammenschustere? Ist der Key dann wertlos?


----------



## Körschgen (18. März 2017)

Dann aktivierst du ihn neu und somit funktioniert die alte Installation nicht mehr.

Macht also keinen Unterschied.
Win kann auf einer Festplatte installiert und aktiviert sein.


----------



## claster17 (18. März 2017)

Ich verwende eine Lizenz auf zwei Geräten. Am Wochenende benutz ich den einen und unter der Woche den anderen. Läuft ohne Probleme. Ist allerdings eine Pro Lizenz von der Uni.


----------



## Bartolas (19. März 2017)

Vermutlich passiert gar nichts. Und im Schlimmsten Fall ist einer nicht mehr Aktiviert. Ich habe hier 3 Rechner mit der gleichen Lizenz am Laufen auch Paralel und das geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## nikon87 (21. März 2017)

Grundsätzlich wird es wohl funktionieren, es gibt ja keine Hardwarebindung und somit schnappen die Rechner sich die Lizenz halt immer wieder gegenseitig weg. Bei Win7 hättest du irgendwann auf einem Rechner wohl die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Lizenz zu oft aktiviert wurde und du daher nun eine telefonische Aktivierung machen musst.

ABER: Rein rechtlich würde man sich damit natürlich strafbar machen, da es nun mal gegen den Lizenzvertrag verstößt. Solange MS das nicht prüft kann es einem wohl egal sein, wenn es aber dann doch irgendwann (rein theoretisch) eine Abmahnwelle von MS gibt (den Missbrauch nachzuweisen wird denen, insbesondere seit Win10, wohl sehr leicht fallen) muss man kräftig löhnen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das passiert ist zwar relativ gering denke ich, aber ich würde es auch voll verstehen wenn MS so vorgehen würde.
Mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt bei Win10 definitiv zu heiß wenn man daran denkt, dass die Aktivierungsanfragen alle bei MS geloggt werden in Verbindung mit den Hardware-IDs. Wenn da eine EINZEL-Lizenz jeden Tag drei mal von 3 unterschiedlichen Geräten aktiviert wird ist das wohl sehr eindeutig. Und so ein Check inklusive automatischer Verarbeitung der Ergebnisse sowie Erstellung eines Mahnschreibens ist schnell eingerichtet - leicht verdientes Geld. Allerdings natürlich nicht gerade Imagefördernd...


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (21. März 2017)

Offiziell sollte man das natürlich nicht, aber inoffiziell.......


----------



## mazzilla (24. März 2017)

Wenn der Key zu oft (25mal) aktiviert wurde (Outlook 2010), sperrt Microsoft diesen mittlerweile komplett - ich würde dies nicht bei Windows ausprobieren 
Sollten die PCs aber aktiviert bleiben sehe ich hier kein Problem.


----------

